# WANTED GT-SS / GT2859-9 Turbos



## tom_glanza (Mar 2, 2006)

As above im looking for some gt-ss or gt2859-9 turbos for my GTR

I dont mind if they need rebuilding i can get that done. 

Kind regards


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a set of GTSS turbos not in need of a rebuild, in very good spec.


----------

